# Le Mans Series 1000 Km of Catalunya Entry List, Audi R10 Driver Lineups Confirmed



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Le Mans Series come on strong for their second visit to the Catalan track, with no less than 12 LMP1s, 16 LMP2s, 4 LMGT1s and 14 LMGT2s!
Aston Martin Racing, forgetting their misfortunes during the Tests, will take to heart to prove their reliability and efficiency faced with their renowned opponents: the Courage-Oreca of Hugues de Chaunac's Team and Signature Plus, the two Pescarolos of the same named team, two Ginettas Zytek and a Lola Coupe powered by Aston Martin. This, under close scrutiny by the Kolles Team experts, officially supported by the German manufacturer; whom we congratulate on their magnificent victory at Sebring last week-end.
* Full Story *


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Le Mans Series 1000 Km of Catalunya Entry List, Audi ... ([email protected])*

I wonder how the r10s livery is going to look. Anyone seen it yet or have photos. And how does the kolles team logo look? Probablly not the tme futurecon logo as on their website?


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Le Mans Series 1000 Km of Catalunya Entry List, Audi ... (lappies)*









To answer my own question, here ia a drawing from http://www.endurance-info.com.


----------

